# Taking myself a little survey......



## honers (Aug 31, 2009)

looking to see how everyone get's themselves prepared for a shot....what i'm trying to see is where do you bring your sites on your bow just before you are ready to release your arrow...

1) Do you bring your site pin from the top down to the target

2) Do you bring your site pin from the bottom up to the target

3) Do you bring the site pin from the left to the target

4) Or do you bring your site pin from the right to the target

Reason I ask is this will be the first full season for me using my new bow....and it's just a dinky little fella....one of those Hickory Creek / 24" pulley to pulley....actually feel real comfy with this...i'm able to keep it quite steady when in full draw compared to the larger PSE I had prior to this one...

so let me know....i'm just really curious on this...


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 31, 2009)

I've never really paid a whole lot of attention to that.

For me, it just depends on where the sight is when I get to full draw. You need to be drawing straight back from the target as you push your bow toward it... not starting with your bow high or low. If you have to start with your bow elevated to get to full draw, you need to back off on your poundage.


----------



## honers (Aug 31, 2009)

i know for a fact i need to turn the poundage down....it's just a little to strong for me...only a small amount of movement when i draw back...but it's enough that i know if i'm drawing back on deer that the movement could very easily be spotted....but with this little bow i got i've got myself enough time till opening season to experiment with it and find me a comfy way to zone in on my target...

i find myself concentrating to hard on the target which in turn causes me to yank on the trigger...so i thought i would see if anyone else has a different method of bringing the arrow to the target just before release....

tks for the opinion


----------



## Jim (Aug 31, 2009)

Never really paid attention myself. I will next time I shoot though.

But on a side note. I had to tune down my bow from 70 #'s to 60 #'s. I hurt my rotator cuff somehow awhile back and could not pull it back at all.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 31, 2009)

good tips. still tryin to lay my first bambi down with a bow...


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 31, 2009)

honers said:


> i know for a fact i need to turn the poundage down....it's just a little to strong for me...only a small amount of movement when i draw back...but it's enough that i know if i'm drawing back on deer that the movement could very easily be spotted....but with this little bow i got i've got myself enough time till opening season to experiment with it and find me a comfy way to zone in on my target...
> 
> i find myself concentrating to hard on the target which in turn causes me to yank on the trigger...so i thought i would see if anyone else has a different method of bringing the arrow to the target just before release....
> 
> tks for the opinion



Once at full draw and on target, you need to continue to pull with your shoulders (you should feel it between your shoulder blades) while pushing the bow toward the target. The shot should break with no conscious effort and be a surprise, much like the proper way to squeeze the trigger on a firearm.


----------



## honers (Aug 31, 2009)

Quackrstackr.....i've only been thinking about 1/2 of what you said....never put one and one together....knew about the shoulders but never thought of "pushing" the bow toward the target...that could be the one piece of advice that could turn my accuracy up a notch or two..... =D>


----------



## Andy (Sep 1, 2009)

You should have the poundage down to where you can pull back to full draw while sitting.. You're not going to always be standing or be able to stand up to get the perfect shot.

I don't go up down left right, Once at full draw, I make adjustments to where I need to be and squeeze it off.


----------

